# How long will you stay in the gym?



## CancerNV (May 2, 2005)

Well...


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2005)

right around an hour for me, sometimes only 45 minutes though.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

Used to be 30-60 min. Right now I'm trying something new and staying about 90-120 min.


----------



## crazy_enough (May 2, 2005)

always between 70-75 minutes, including w/u and stretching...Unless I chit chat a little before I leave!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2005)

Usually around 75 minutes, sometimes a little longer, once in a while shorter.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 2, 2005)

Present routine ~45mins. Previous routine 75-85mins.


----------



## Decker (May 2, 2005)

Depends on the day's routine.  Generally either 1 hour or an hour and 40 minutes.


----------



## Flex (May 2, 2005)

average about 2hrs


----------



## BigDyl (May 2, 2005)

Over 3 hours.  2 hours chatting with people while staying on the equipment (which usually makes people wait) then 30 minutes of lifting.   <---- this is what about 90% of the guys at the Y, excluding myself, can claim.  So, i'd say about 1 hour.


----------



## Stu (May 2, 2005)

depends how busy its is normally about an hour but can stretch to 90mins


----------



## Seanp156 (May 2, 2005)

Usually somewhere between 50-70 minutes, maybe a little less than 50 sometimes.


----------



## musclepump (May 2, 2005)

I have a training partner, so when we alternate sets it's usually an hour and fifteen to ninety minutes. I'm in show-prep right now though for another week, so I do cardio. Lots more time thanks to that.


----------



## racoon02 (May 2, 2005)

Now that ive started P/RR/S and doing one body part a workout easily under 45 minutes. With about 5-10 min intense HIIT cardio after the workout, and all workout days except leg, and the day after.


----------



## LAM (May 2, 2005)

weight training days : 60-70 minutes
cardio days : 90 minutes (also do abs and calves)


----------



## BiggerNstronger (May 2, 2005)

Since Im doing a push/pull split those days take a while, at least 90mins counting my cardio time.   I do at least 45mins of cardio each day and close to an hour of lifting some days so it varies.


----------



## maniclion (May 2, 2005)

I live at my gym or shall I say it lives with me so I can say I spend alot of time there.


----------



## min0 lee (May 2, 2005)

Only an hour, although I wish I  could spend more time.


----------



## Ramathorn (May 2, 2005)

2 hours a day usually


----------



## Du (May 2, 2005)

Ramathorn said:
			
		

> 2 hours a day usually


Nice name, Ramathorn!


----------



## Deeznuts (May 2, 2005)

Depends on how hard i'm training. If i'm preparing for a meet upto two hours. If not, usually around one.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 2, 2005)

My chest/shoulder/abs day is around 40 minutes. My leg/bicep day is around 50 minutes. My tricep/lats/abs day is about 30 minutes. My Second leg/grip work day is about 50-60 minutes.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (May 2, 2005)

Just got back from the gym...arrived at 4:50pm and finished at 6:35 with little or no chatting or waiting around.   I watched the time closer today more than usual, today went kind of quick so Im thinking Im usually there closer to 2 hours.


----------



## Adrian (May 2, 2005)

45 to 60 min


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2005)

I workout at home, where's the zero option...


----------



## jphess2 (May 2, 2005)

50-60 minutes is perfect


----------



## Duncans Donuts (May 2, 2005)

20-30 minutes.


----------



## P-funk (May 3, 2005)

30-40min.

it depends what I am doing though.


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 3, 2005)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> 20-30 minutes.



You have said you worked with a lot of insensity.

By your size, and time in the gym, I believe it.


----------



## musclepump (May 3, 2005)

A lot of it depends on the bodypart and the goal for that cycle. I break my phases up in 6-8 week periods. Different styles, different time tables.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 4, 2005)

45-50 minutes if I am just lifting, an hour fifteen if I do cardio as well.


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

I spend about 45-60 minutes for my second session in the gym; 45minutes cardio, 10 minutes stretching, maybe five minutes of bullshitting.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 4, 2005)

60 min for training....25 min for cardio


----------



## kkschaef (May 4, 2005)

Right now i'm precontest so i also do cardio after training so it's closer 1 1/2 hours otherewise without cardio it's more like 45- 60 min.


----------



## WATTS (May 4, 2005)

depends on the day....anywhere from 35 min to 2 hours...depends on what im doing...and if im doing cardio im there for about 30-40 min


----------



## CowPimp (May 4, 2005)

Actual lifting usually takes place within the 40-60 minute range.  I also do about 5 minutes of warmup on the elliptical and 10-15 minutes of stretching at the end of my workout.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 11, 2005)

2-3 hours depending on my rest periods and this includes warm up and cool down.


----------



## pitt-bull (May 12, 2005)

An hour and change on normal days. 3-4 hours on event training days.


----------



## 19-chief (May 12, 2005)

45-50 minutes without cardio... unless i'm forced to conversate. i don't have the luxury of seperating my gym time from my work time.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 12, 2005)

45mins depending on what i am doing


----------



## Island Roots (May 12, 2005)

My workouts usually go about 50-60 minutes...if I decide to hit the steam room and hot tub afterwards add on another 30 minutes.  But I rarely have time nowadays to do so.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (May 13, 2005)

45-55 minutes


----------



## Bajenman88 (Jun 5, 2006)

I was always told to try and keep it under an hour.


----------



## John Rambo (Jun 5, 2006)

Usually about 40-45 minutes of lifting weights.  When it's winter and I use the treadmill add 20-30 more.  This time of year I run outside, though.


----------



## assassin (Jun 6, 2006)

i used to finish in 20-30 minutes but now i'm doing push pull legs so i stay around 45 minutes ............ i could workout for 3 hours without rest no problem for me but any thing more than 1 hour is not optimal and even wrong to do.....also so many rest between sets is not a good idea i try to decrease the time i work out in as much as i can without effecting my weights...


----------



## fufu (Jun 6, 2006)

45-60 minutes


----------



## katt (Jun 6, 2006)

We are usually out in under an hour - except when we do cardio also


----------



## viet_jon (Jun 6, 2006)

1 hour and 45 mins........not alot of break time.

On my ECA stack....i nvr feel like leaving.....just my body tells me to.


----------

